# New MLP. Sparkle Butt Rainbow Pants



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

The stuff just comes off so easy.









Slowly getting wider.





























Ethan is like

"THANK GOD she has that big blonde horse now..."


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh man great pictures!!! The colors are so fun


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

ahahaha awww thats sooo adorable


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha, he looks like a my little pony. Boy he is really filling out nice and looks so much happier. Keep up the great work.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Awwww, now all you gotta add is the horn on his head and he would be the perfect fantasy unicorn!!!  He is absolutely gorgeous!! I wish I had a white or light horse so I could play around like that, haha. Great pictures and thanks for sharing!


----------



## countrycowgirl (Aug 29, 2009)

I love it!!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

You just completely made my day! That's awesome! 
I totally need to do that to Lacey, although I think she would start sending me mental hate mail. =P


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

he's better then a barbie.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

He looks so much like Gunsmoke!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

haha!
That's awesome !


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Loved the pictures!!! Made me smile! I love how he had to roll like "get the fluorescents off me!!" You have such a gorgeous horse!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

That looks like so much fun!


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Haha, that is awesome! What a good boy! I wouldn't get within 10 feet of mine with a spray can, lol.


----------

